

IT worker throws out hard drive, loses $7.5 million Bitcoin fortune - edw519
http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/11/28/21654552-it-worker-throws-out-hard-drive-loses-75-million-bitcoin-fortune?lite

======
berrypicker
Why would the bitcoins be lost with the hard drive? I don't know much about
wallets but could he not retrieve them on another machine?

